

Ruby Tricks - nyellin
http://www.rubyinside.com/21-ruby-tricks-902.html

======
thehodge
it has a note - This post was written in early 2008 and looking back on it,
there are a couple of tricks that I wouldn't recommend anymore - or to which
extra warnings need to be added. I've added paragraphs like this where
necessary. Enjoy! :-)

